# Holistic Food Suggestion



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Both my girls, puppy and senior are on a mix of Earthborn kibble and Grandma Lucy's freeze dried. Maybe you could try using it as a topper. You add warm water and it turns into a stew that smells great.


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, food discussions are probably one of the most controversial of all threads... but IMO, I would not get hung up on this 'holistic' thing. We have had some pretty picky eaters, and tried several brands and formulas (including holistics), but the best results were with venison based foods. Our dogs ate Taste of the Wild venison for a bit, but based on the manufacturer reputation, we switched to Eukanuba Naturally Wild venison from PetSmart. Both my golden and very fussy eater Yorkie like it. We're quite happy with the results.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been feeding my Goldens Nutro Ultra Holistic for about 2+ years. Now mind you my guys are like vacuum cleaners ( anything goes).
They also get organic yogurt in their morning feeding and some kind of fish or meat with dinner.
I hope you find something Koda will run to eat.

Let us know how her vet visit goes. Give her a Hugs & Kisses from NJ!
.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I top the Kibble with a small amount of EVO 95% Venison. My guys love it!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it true that canned food causes more plaque though? I thought I heard that somewhere, I could be wrong though!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

baumgartml16 said:


> Is it true that canned food causes more plaque though? I thought I heard that somewhere, I could be wrong though!


 I think that may be if you feed canned food alone. I put about a forkful into Benny's food.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, great! I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually think it's a myth that kibble cleans teeth. A bone or special dental chews or antlers, etc. clean teeth, but I don't think kibble does much.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Michelle, since you have her on a good quality food perhaps you should try adding other items to her dish to give her more variety without changing the base food. (Unless doctor finds a reason to switch her) 

I know there are a number of dog food toppers people use. You could also add a tablespoon of yogurt one day, cottage cheese the next, soak it in chicken broth one day, etc. Most of the toppers could come right from your meals so there wouldn't be too much extra work.

I really don't think that healthy dogs will let themselves go hungry for long ... so you may be building in a lot of work for yourself. 

Another thought -- I've read on here posts from people who feed about three different types of foods, and cycle through them throughout the year. 

Good luck--


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My dogs ate Fromm for about 2 years and loved it....then one day, they stopped being so enthusiastic about it, even though I tried different flavors. Wagner also became more noticably itchy around this time and I do believe that his issues with their foods were linked to potatoes, at least that is my best guess.

I have found since then (and after trying MANY foods) that my guys do better on a good middle of the road food. Eukanuba and now Pro Plan. They have been on PP SSS for about 5 months now and honestly, I was about ready to throw in the towel because I wasn't thrilled with their coats (and they were shedding worse than they EVER have)...but after a LOT of brushing, I'm finally seeing the results that I like in good soft, shiny coats. So I'm riding it out a bit longer.  

I believe Fromm is a good food, but just didn't work for us and I'm happy that I found a food that seems to be working well for all 3 and they love to eat.  

Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If I may be candid with you, I would suggest you stop catering to your dog's pickiness. A dog will not starve itself. Stick with a food, put it down for 10 minutes, and let it be the end of it. If she doesn't eat, she doesn't eat. She'll eat when she's hungry.

I also feed Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach formula, and Flora licks her bowl clean in about 15 seconds. It's a stinky food, so that probably helps with her gusto.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am not good with the "she will eat if she is hungry" idea. I would hate it if I was being forced to eat something that I didnt like because otherwise I would go hungry. If she doesn't like it I want to find something she does. Some people are okay with their dogs just eating whatever is put down and if she tolerated it and ate it without fuss I wouldn't care but if her not eating is because she doesn't like it then I am going to try to find something she does. 

I am wondering if there is something in these that are causing allergies in her since she has been itchy still even on the benadryl.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

baumgartml16 said:


> I am not good with the "she will eat if she is hungry" idea. I would hate it if I was being forced to eat something that I didnt like because otherwise I would go hungry. If she doesn't like it I want to find something she does. Some people are okay with their dogs just eating whatever is put down and if she tolerated it and ate it without fuss I wouldn't care but if her not eating is because she doesn't like it then I am going to try to find something she does.
> 
> I am wondering if there is something in these that are causing allergies in her since she has been itchy still even on the benadryl.


If it makes you feel better, I am the same way. Dogs have little to look forward to (walking/playing/eating) and I want my dogs to enjoy their food. I do, so they should too.  I know it's way humanly of me to think this way, but I am who I am!  

I tell you, we have struggled for YEARS with the itchies/hot spots in my golden and the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin/Stomach is the ONLY food that has CEASED his issues. He might scratch here and there, but before he was absolutely miserable. I suspect his issues are chicken and potatoes--but the good thing about the PP SSS is that it has limited ingredients in it and thankfully (knock on wood) my golden seems to do very well on it. I'd give it a shot...what do you have to lose?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you tried Wellness yet? Cookie has been eating that since she started on solid food, and does well on it.



baumgartml16 said:


> I would hate it if I was being forced to eat something that I didnt like because otherwise I would go hungry.


Oh, you would have hated my childhood then! :curtain:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> Oh, you would have hated my childhood then! :curtain:


Aww you didn't have a dog? or just not one that liked being fed brussel sprouts under the table?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to agree with Florabora. She evidently use to like it now she doesn't? LOL! Are you saying she won't eat at all or just sometimes not at breakfast or dinner? If she was not eating at all I would be concerned. If she is just not eating every now and then it is because she isn't hungry. It happens. My Wyatt sometimes does this. Also another suggestion was brought up to top it with something yummy. Green beans, chicken etc. If she is doing good on her food I would not change it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine have eaten Wellness for thirteen years. Plaque on teeth is caused from many things..genetics, composition of bacteria in the mouth, how much the dog chews, etc. My most avid chewer has the cleanest teeth.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She is being picky.  She's got your number! 

Mine tried that recently. He's been given some tough love and alas, is eating all of his kibble again. I should add, he at one time ate the kibble with gusto--- so he likes it fine! It is not that I want my dog to be "unhappy" about his food. I want him to be a happy dog at a good weight. For that to happen, he needs to EAT the expensive and quality food that I buy!

If she doesn't eat what is in the bowl within 15 minutes, pick it up and put it away. At the next meal, offer her regular portion. Give her 15 minutes to eat, then pick up the bowl and put it away. Repeat at the next meal. She won't starve herself, especially if there is nothing medical going on. She will learn to either eat what you're offering or go hungry. She'll eat. It may take a few missed meals to realize she isn't getting anything else. PS- No treats, etc. Let her be hungry. It sounds mean but it will save you from going crazy!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

That sounds good in theory and i know it would work but she definitely has my number and I dont know if I am tough enough to do that to her! LOL..I am a huge sucker for her big brown eyes! 

I have been putting different toppers in her food and she eats great at night but isn't interested in the morning. We are going to cut back on treats and stuff during the day, I am sure she is just eating too much with snacks in between and whatnot. 

I am going to also wait till we see the doctor on Saturday before I would start taking the food away from her...


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Chances are she's bored of it. Nyah has been going through the same thing and what I have been doing is a few times a week giving her canned food for dinner. I buy the merrick line of food... The grandmas pot pie, cow boy cook out etc. it looks like a human meal and it's really healthy. She gobbles it down and her next dry meal she it's no prob


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Dogs never become bored of food. Dogs learn that some owners will oblige them and take advantage of the kindness.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Dogs never become bored of food. Dogs learn that some owners will oblige them and take advantage of the kindness.


I would agree here too. In the wild, you don't see wolves getting "bored" of their prey now do you? Now, I can see a dog want let's say wet food over their dry if the owner gives them both. 

But I don't think they get bored with their food too. I can be wrong about that tho


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Dogs have little to look forward to=QUOTE]
> 
> I totally disagree with this statement. You ARE your dog's world. They look forward to soooo much!
> 
> As for the food. I am left wondering how many foods you've tried? This may also contribute to a fussy eater. Maggie does well on Fromm. Maggie get's the seasonal itch from time to time. Maggie also has a bit of a stressor with separation anxiety and will bite at her tail and rears pants feathers occassionally(which does seem to improving with age).


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

I've recently heard alot of good things about EVO and Taste of the Wild for adults...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lincoln used to be picky. He learned quick. I put the food down, left it for 10-15 minutes and picked it up. He went about 2 days without food or any treats. Now, he will eat anything I put into his bowl including medications. He inhaled his thyroid medication tonight and all I did was plop it onto the floor. 

Ruby tried this recently with me also, shes eating her food again. I do be a bit more careful with her since she is old and small.


----------

